# in the 50 !



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i got blown up yesterday and just woke up from it earlier today, so i had to delay the post...after smoking one of two the san cristobal's (notice only 1 is able to be pictured !! ) i was unable to move  some very unexpect cigars where blasted thru my mail box by our man ctiicda. some very very nice cigars ! im still in fear and shell shocked !! very much thanks to you our BOTL !! and i was told i may have a sniper still targeting in on me ...eeep ! is it safe to quote ''One bomb will be purely ISOM's'' ? , cuz it sure fells like it ....ill be hiding in the basement for a while..shaking and fearing !...and smoking !!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

and mite i add, this psd4 looks un-resist able ... im not sure if it will still be here when i wake up tommrow  ummm. those pics turned out supper blurry, camera has been acting weird latley..also pictured is a very fine looking bolivar :dribble: <-- which explains that one pretty good !


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

That looks very tasty. Nice!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, nice hit!! I think you are the 1 in 50. You got the Havana's. I may be wrong tho :lol:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

matt257 said:


> Wow, nice hit!! I think you are the 1 in 50. You got the Havana's. I may be wrong tho :lol:


yeah...i have had some reports that danger lurks close !!!! :mrcool:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

wouldn't the bonus package be bomb number 52?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Very nice Hit!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Again..a great hit


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

sweet hit man


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

sseagle said:


> wouldn't the bonus package be bomb number 52?


I think there was 50 and the ISOM bomb made it 51.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, he said he made 50, then forgot the ISOM... then the ISOM wins the contest and then he sends another bomb at the bombee that recieved the ISOM bomb?


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

sweet !!!...


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome hit Travis!!! Enjoy those brother!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

good hit!!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice, those sticks you can't go wrong with!!!Bolivar:dribble:


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

If you're going to be bombed, it may as well be in style.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yikes--I think Fidel himself is after you now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations, Chad! Those are some really nice cigars, and you've got STILL more coming at you!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Amazing hit! I love those Bolivars! In fact, may have to fire one up tonight.


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice hit.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

You will enjoy the sticks. Congrats.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Chad is a lucky botl.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

ANOTHER goes down, great hit


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Great hit!!!:dribble:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Lucky you - nice hit!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Great hit from one quality BOTL to another. Congrats and enjoy!


----------

